# Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012



## Teichlandschaft (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich bin der Neue und komme jetzt öfter 

Anfänglich hatte ich als Badeteich für meine beiden Labradore angefangen. Aber sicher kennen es die meisten hier, irgendwann erwischt einen das Teichfieber und man will es einfach besser und besser machen. Also wurde nach 3 Jahren und einigen Diskussionen mit der Frau ein 8kbm Teich zugeschüttet und ein richtiger Fischteich für Kois und __ Störe und allem was dazugehört angelegt. 





Daten:
Ort: im Land Brandenburg südwestlich von Berlin.
Wasserfläche: ca. 90qm
Wassermenge: ca. 80kbm Teich, 2 kbm Filter und ca. 10kbm Absetzbecken
maximale Wassertiefe: 2 Meter
Bewohner: 20 Kois, 2 Diamantstöre, 2 Sterlets, einige Goldis im Absetzbecken
Filter: Eigenbau aus 3 IBC Kanister (je 1 Kbm), Schwerkraftfilter mit Siebvorfilter, Bürstenfilter, Filterkies und Matten. UVC-Eigenbau und Ozongenerator.
Bauzeit alles in allem etwa 5 Monate, natürlich nicht hintereinander weg, man muss ja auch noch Geld verdienen 

Jetzt ist der Teich aber erstmal fertig und ich hoffe er gefällt euch genauso wie mir . und ratet mal wer jetzt öfter am Teich sitzt und Fische beobachtet 

hier mal vorher/nachher und einige Entstehungsfotos.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Nachbar,

herzlich Willkommen 

Ein schöner Teich ... bitte mehr Bilder (und etwas größer  ) ... wir sind verrückt hach Bildern.
Vielleicht haste auch noch welche von den Bewohnern 

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Oh gleich eine Nachbarin gefunden  schön, schön.
und Fotos sind kein Problem aber halt leider nur vom Handy  

hier ein paar Bewohner, der Wasserfall und der Eigenbaufilter

einige Fotos folgen noch, muss Sie aber erstmal auf den Comuter ziehen.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

so jetzt aber Filter und Wasserfall :?


----------



## blackbird (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Nachbar, 
auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier. 
Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Tim


----------



## Teichlandschaft (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

vielen Dank für die Grüße. 


hier noch ein paar Bilder, diesmal auch mit den haarigen Bewohnern  Keine Angst um die Fische, die Hunde haben Angst vor den Fischen und sind schnell aus dem Wasser wenn sie kommen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Nachbar!

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir aus dem Havelland und schön, dass Du die Brandenburger Vertreter hier etwas stärkst!

Schönen Teich hast Du, auch schöne Tiere! Viel Spass im Forum beim Mitraten und Mitgucken...

lg Ina


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Ina, 

Schön soviele Leute hier aus Brandenburg zu sehen. Und Havelland ist ja wirklich gleich um die Ecke. 

Danke für die Komplimente. Es fehlen zwar noch einige Pflanzen, aber bisher bin ich zufrieden. 

MfG

Teichlandschaft


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Teichlandschaft!
Super schöner Teich, tolles Projekt und schöne Fische hast du da.
Wasser ist schön klar  Du brauchst aber noch ganz vieeeeeeeeeeele Pflanzen, wenn die da sind dann aber 

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz 
Sandra


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Sandra,

Vielen dank für das Kompliment. Das Wasser ist wirklich (endlich) stabil und klar. Dank einiger  Tips und Hinweise aus diesem Forum hier. Selbst die letzen warmen und sonnigen Tage haben dem Wasser nichts anhaben können. 

Ja und mit den Pflanzen ist das so eine Sache. Bin immer auf der Suche nach Grünzeug aber die Händler in unsere Nähe wollen mich wohl eher in die Insolvenz treiben . Aber Stück für Stück wird es mehr und ich denke in 4-5 Wochen sollte ich alles zusammen haben. 

Dann werde ich auch noch ein paar Fotos reinstellen.

Gruß 

Heiko


----------



## Harald (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko,
der Teich ist wirklich toll. Ich möchte aber auch eine kleine Kritik äußern. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hast Du die Wände zum Teil mit Kokusmatten abgedeckt. Du wirst mit den Dingern keinen Spass haben, spätestens in ein oder zwei Jahren lösen sie sich faul stinkend auf. Ich hatte auch mal welche drin und habe sie nur mit Aufwand (als sie schon stanken) rausbekommen.
Wenn Du die Matten durch normales 300er Vlies austauschst, wirst Du die Probleme nicht bekommen. In dem Vlies werden später auch die Pflanzen wunderbar wurzeln.


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko oder auch Nachbar 

schöner Teich, besonders der Wasserfall sieht toll aus 
Das mit den Matten was Harald schreibt kann ich nur bestätigen, vorallem werden die nur zu unnötigem Dünger und den produzieren die Fischis schon genug 
Bei den Pflanzen kann dir der ein oder andere bestimmt aushelfen wenn der Frühjahrsputz ansteht. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich dieses Jahr schon ausräumen, bin leider noch nicht zu gekommen^^ ,  aber im Frühjahr muß ich da unbedingt rann.

mfg René aus Berlin (fast Brandenburg  )


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko,
da hast du dir eine tolle Teichlandschaft eingerichtet.
Volumen und mäßiger Besatz hilft bei vielen Sachen gut als Vorbeugung.
Auch deine Fischies sehen toll aus.

Welchen Aufwand hast du denn mit deinem gepumten IBC Filter?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Harald und René,

Danke füs Kompliment. Das mit den Kokosmatten kenne ich aus meinem ersten Teichversuch vor einigen Jahren. Deshalb habe ich diesmal grobe Ufermatten aus Polypropylen genommen. Da verrottet nix mehr und die Pflanzen können auch gut wachsen. Und wie Ihrs seht siehts ja fast näturliche aus  Aber der Hinweis ist gut. die Kokosmatten sind wirklich schlecht, das kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Und René super großen Danke für dein Angebot, ich komme gern darauf zurück. Da fehlen ja noch einige Pflanzen.

Hallo Joerg,

Dank Auch dir.

Ich habe den Filter jetzt im August das erste mal gereinigt. Er lief also 4 Monate durch. Dabei muss man ja noch einrechnen, dass doch einiges an Dreck durch die Bauphase reingekommen ist. Ich rechne also damit, dass ich den Filter im "Normalbetrieb" zum Ende der Saision reinigen muss. Die Reinigung dauert etwa 2 Stunden. Jeder IBC wird abgelassen und je nach Filtermedium zw. 10-60 min gespühlt. Der reine Arbeitsaufwand ist relativ gering (denke ich), da das Spühlen ja der Gartenschlauch fast allein macht . Den selbstgebauten Siebfilter mache ich natürlich öfter sauber, so ca. alle 14 Tage, das ist aber nur eine Minutensache.

Danke euch nochmal für das Lob und den Hinweis, den ich nur bestätigen kann.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

scheiss pilze jetzt stillt se 

Also ich dachte heute ich trauen meinen Augen nicht. Habe ich da etwa irgend welche Larven in meinem Teich und das auch noch zu Hunderten??? 
Nein, Mädels und Jungs meine Kois haben Nachwuchs. Hunderte kleine Fischbabys und bei genauerem anschauen sind die auch in verschiedenen Größen. Keine Ahnung ob das Normal ist, aber die Kleinsten sind knapp einen Zentimeter groß und die Größten (von den Babys) sind schon2,5cm groß. Kann es sein, dass die schön älter sind, und ich nur nix mitbekommen habe???

und das allerwichtigste: was mach ich jetzt??? was fressen die kleinen??? soll ich sie im Teich lassen?? Wenn nein, wie bekomme ich die kleinen Dinger denn aus dem Becken?? Fragen über Fragen, ich freue mich schon auf Eure Tips.

p.s. wenn es mir gelingt Fotos zu machen, kommen die natürlich hier rein


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko!

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!! Den Spruch mit den Pilzen kennt doch außerhalb Brandenburgs keiner :__ nase
Also Deine Kleinen können mit zerbröseltem Futter gefüttert werden, sie finden aber auch Pflanzliches im Teich. Oder Du investierst in Fischbabyfutter..

lg Ina


----------



## Teichlandschaft (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

So nun mal zwei Fotos vom Nachwuchs, die sind jetzt etwa 2 Wochen alt und die ersten bekommen Farbe. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. 
Alles in allem schätze ich die Gesamtzahl auf etwa 150-180 Jungfische die in kleinen Schwärmen durch den Teich pesen . soweit ich das beobachten konnte fressen sie kleine Algen von der Teichfolie ab. Ich habe Bachflohkrebse klein gemacht und aufgeweicht da sind sie ganz verrückt nach. Ist es normal, das der Größenunterschied so erheblich ist?? ich habe jetzt Baby die sind etwa 5cm Groß und andere gerade mal 2cm. Oder handelt es sich hier um zwei Generationen :?

Sowie sie etwas größer sind, veruch ich mal ein paar mehr Fotos reinzusetzen aber die kleinen flinken Dinger sind etwas fotoscheu


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko,
das mit den Größenunterschieden ist ganz normal.
Es gibt welche die immer Hunger haben und welche die nur bei Sonnenschein fressen.
Die kleineren sollten den Winter wenig Changen haben, da sie keine Reserven aufbauen.

Was für die kleinen ganz gut ist sind Wasserflöhe, die lassen sich mit wenig Aufwand in Regentonnen produzieren.
Davon habe ich aktuell 3 Stück im Einsatz, gefüttert werden die nur mit Hefe.

Dein Teich hat zu wenig Fadenalgen, darin finden sie normalerweise viel kleines.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hey Heiko,

herzlichen Glückwunsch ... jetzt biste Koipapa 

Also ich würde sie nicht füttern. Bei ca. 180Babys bekommste ein Problem wenn die alle überleben.
Laß der Natur lieber freien Lauf, so überleben nur die Stärksten ... es werden nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit noch ausreichend übrig sein.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch Hunderte von Babys ... Gott sei Dank haben nur 4 Stück überlebt. Hatte mir schon krampfhaft vorgestellt, was ich mit 100Babykoi anstellen soll ... 

   ca. 2 Wochen alt

   ca. 2 Monate alt (schade, der Shiro hat nicht überlebt  )

   Tosai und 25cm groß

   Tosai und 21 bzw 17cm groß

   Tosai 24cm groß

Nachwuchs im Teich ist immer ein Erlebnis 

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also ich würde sie nicht füttern. Bei ca. 180Babys bekommste ein Problem wenn die alle überleben.
> Laß der Natur lieber freien Lauf, so überleben nur die Stärksten ... es werden nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit noch ausreichend übrig sein.



ja Genau mein Reden, aber was will man gegen die Argumenter (m)einer Frau machen. Es sind Babys und irgendwie schaffen es selbst Fischbabys den Mutterinstinkt bei (m)einer Frau zu wecken. 

ich befürchte ja auch, das ich nächstes Jahr im Breich Flohmarkt "HABE KAOIS ZU VERSCHENKEN" reinschreiben muss 

wir haben jetzt einen vierten Schwarm ganz kleiner Fische gefunden, es sind wohl mittlerweile über 250 Babys. (Ich wars nicht!!!).

bisher fressen sie ganz gut die kleinen Algen von der Folie ab und kleingemahlene und aufgeweichte Bachflohkrebse füttert meine Frau zu. 

Nach nun über drei Wochen sind auch schon einige (etwa 20 Stück schätze ich) mit Verfärbungen zu sehen. etwas irritiert bin ich allerdings, das die größten also so 5-6cm bisher noch keine Verfärbungen zeigen. naja mal sehen was das so wird. 

Also Leute wenns ein milder Winter wird, vergrößert schonmal eure Teiche hier in BRB und Bln. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hey Heiko,

es verfärbt sich nicht jeder Koi bei dieser Rudelbumserei 
Du darfst ja nicht vergessen, dass die Koi irgendwann auch mal als normale Karpfen ohne Farbe rumgeschwommen sind. Also Du wirst wahrscheinlich ne ganze Menge haben, die einfach wie normale Karpfen aussehen ... sich also nicht verfärben  In diesem Fall ... entweder Du überredest Deine Frau Silvester 2014/2015 gibt es Karpfen blau mit Salzkartoffeln ... oder aber Du sortierst sie jetzt gleich raus. Damit reduzierst Du die Anzahl schon mal ... und die anderen haben mehr Futter und mehr Platz.

Also ich vergrößere nicht mehr ... 

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Ja, das habe ich auch schon gelesen. 
Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschlossen, die kleinen aus dem Teich zu holen und im Aquarium zu überwintern. Im Aquarium wird die Überlebenschance etwas höher sein und da kann man besser selektiren. Hat jemand ein paar Tips, wie man die Koisbabys am besten fangen kann??? Auf Grund der Größe des Teichs ist der Versuch mit dem Kescher als gescheitert zu betrachten . Aber vllt habt Ihr ja eine Idee.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Beeee (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Huhu Heiko...
also ich hab gute erfahrungen mit Reusen gemacht bei klein Fischen,
z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Cormoran-Koederfischreuse/dp/B0011ZIES8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346335382&sr=8-2
Kannst dir natürlich auch selber einen Bauen... ich hab dafür damals zwei "Destiliertes-Wasser" Kanister gekauft... kam einer glaube 1,49 oder so und die Zerschnitten und mit Kabelbindern wieder zu ner Reuse zusammengebaut... hat bei mir auch funktioniert.
Gruß Beeee


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko,
hast du denn auch eine passenden IH?
Die putzen auch ordentlich was weg, wenn es schön kuschelig ist.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Danke Beee, habe heute gleich mal eine Reuse gekauft, war im Anglerladen  für 8,95EUr ein schnäppchen. Hat ein feines Netz und so kleine Eingänge, das die "Riesen" nicht reinkommen  Danke für den Tip , werde es mal ausprobieren.

@ Jörg, was meinst du mit IH???? 

mfg

Heiko


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Im Anglerbedarf gibt es auch Sonnenblumenkörner gepresst (Bruch).
Das Zeug muß für die Fische Doping sein, die werden völlig geil drauf und wollen es unbeding fressen. Davon einige Stücken in die Reuse und man Kann nach einigen Stunde die kleinen rausholen. Kg- Preis lag glaube bei 1,20 Euro
Man wird auf diese Weise zwar nicht alle fangen aber den Großteil.

Mfg Rene


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

IH ist die Innenhaltung im Becken


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Danke Troll, kannst mir  ja am Samstag helfen . (Insider)

Ich habe ein bißchen störfutter reingetan und nach 1 Std. Fast 30 Fische. Find ich schonmal nicht schlecht. Aber danke für den Tipp. 

Zur IH : ich hole morgen ein 300l Becken incl filter und zubehör ab. Wieviel Babys könnte ich da aufziehen bis zum Frühjahr?


MfG heiko


----------



## Joerg (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Heiko,
das hängt viel von der Temperatur ab. Bei 23° wachsen sie am besten und das Becken ist schnell voll.  
Vorher also schon sehr kritisch selektieren, den Rest im Teich lassen.

Einen normalen Filter kannst du dir auch fast sparen. 
Bei läuft aktuell am Becken eine 300 Liter Tonne mit Schaumstoff und __ Hel-x.
Eine sehr gute Belüftung ist nötig, nur wenn genügend O² da ist, fressen die ordentlich.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe zwei Sprudelsteine reingelegt und seh zu das ich die Beckentemperatur auf 23C bekomme. Da es aber bei mir im Büro sowieso immer etwas wärmer ist, denke ich mal schaffe ich die Beckentemperatur ohne heizen. Der Tip mit der Reuse ist übrigend absolut genial. ich habe die Reuse jetzt viermal rausgeholt und das ist die gefangene Menge. Als Lockfutter habe ich Störfutter genommen, weil ich vorher beobachtet habe, das auch die kleinen Koi echt drauf abfahren. leider ist bisher nur ein bunter dabei, aber die Zeit spielt für mich 

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hi Heiko,
du weißt aber schon auf was du dich da einläßt. 
Die kleinen wachsen schon enorm und die Menge an Futter überfordert jeden normalen AQ Filter.
Du soltest dich daher eher bei guter Teichtechik umsehen.

Im Frühjahr können die dann schon mal 20-30cm groß sein.
Der Bedarf an Futter ist entsprechend hoch.
Die Köttel sollten zeitnah aus dem Wasser, damit die den Filter nicht unnötig belasten.

Im Büro kann das schon mal etwas nerven, da sie ständig um Futter betteln und die 10% WW täglich auch gemacht werden wollen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hey Heiko,

Du hast die echt im Büro? Na da wirste bald nur noch mit den Fischen statt mit der Arbeit beschäftigt sein. 
Jörg hat ja das Wichtigste schon gesagt.
Nur eins noch ... Babykois haben einen sehr hohen Sauerstoffbedarf ... ob da 2 Sprudelsteine reichen bei der "Überbesetzung" ... ich glaube nicht.

Schau mal ... so könnte es bald in Deinem Aquarium aussehen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg1Ri6KgYec&feature=related

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*



Nee, so soll's nicht werden.

Ich kann ja noch ein paar Steine reinhängen. Aber soviel koi wolte ich nicht überwintern lassen. Ich wollte eigentlich selektieren und die ohne Farbe "entsorgen". Kann mir mal jemand sagen wann ich erkenne ob die Kois Farbe bekommen oder nicht, habe da bisher soviel gelesen, das geht von "die haben gleich Farbe" bis hin " das dauert bis 6 Monate". 6 Monate wäre ,ihr zu lange ich wollte eigentlich Ende September aussortieren. Dann sind sie so 7-8 Wochen.

Danke für eure tips


Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Also eigentlich haben sie sofort (mehr oder weniger) Farbe. 
Ich konnte an meinen Babys letztes Jahr genau sehen welche Grundfarbe sie haben und wie sie evtl. mal werden... 
Hatte sogar einen knapp 2cm großen Shiro, der sah schon richtig "fertig" aus ... aber der hat leider nicht überlebt 

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Naja, dann hätte sich das Problem von selber erledigt. Ich habe bisher etwa 100 koi gefangen, davon ist einer bunt und drei haben leicht Farbansätze. Dr Rest ist grünlich durchsichtig. Im Teich habe ich noch 4-5 bunte gesehen, der Rest hat dort auch keine Farbe. 

Das bedeutet, dass ca. 95% farblos sind??? 

MfG 

Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Grünlich durchsichtig????
Aufheben ... :beten ... 

Hatte ich nie. Meine waren von Anfang an gelblich durchsichtig, dann gelb und dann kamen erst die braunen Flecken (oder auch nicht). Die Dunklen waren von Anfang an dunkel ...

Wie groß sind Deine jetzt eigentlich? Mach doch mal paar schöne Bilder von den Kleinen.
Büddeee 
Vielleicht bekommste schöne Midorigoi oder Wasabi (das sind grün schimmernde Koi) 

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Grünlich durchsichtig????
> Aufheben ...
> 
> Vielleicht bekommste schöne Midorigoi oder Wasabi (das sind grün schimmernde Koi)
> ...



Ich habe aber kein Elternteil von dieser Variation.  Ich mach mal Fotos, wenn ich wieder im "zuhausebüro" bin, Vllt, kannst du ja was erkennen.  Schau mal auf Seite drei, da sind schon drei Fotos, kannst du da was sehen?

Bei meinem Glück, werden es wohl eher __ Graskarpfen werden


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Nee Heiko,

da kann man nicht viel erkennen. Hol doch mal einen Fisch raus und pack ihn in ein Glas. Dann kannste ihn von allen Seiten recht nah fotografieren ... 
So hab ich es damals gemacht ...

    

Du  mußt keine solche Varietät im Teich haben. Es reicht wenn einer Deiner Fische irgendwann mal aus dieser Linie stammt. Starke Gene kommen irgendwann wieder zu Tage ...

Mandy


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

So hier mal die Fotos der grün/durchsichtigen, also davon habe ich ca. 95% der Jungkoi. die beiden letzten Fotos sind von einem bunten koi (in der Farbgebung habe ich auch einen großen Koi), von den kleinen bunten koi habe ich bisher etwa 7-8 Stück entdecken können.

Die Größe ist unterschiedlich liegt zw. 3 und 6,5cm.

Also langsam bin ich am zweifeln, ob das überhaupt Koi sind. wobei in diesem Teich nur Koi und __ Störe schwimmen, und wie Störe sehen sie ja nicht aus.


----------



## Joerg (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hi Heiko,
Midorigoi habe ich auch 2 Stück.dabei, wobei mein kleiner Wasabi da sicher wenig mit zu tun hatte.
Es sind einige naturfarbene (dunkelgrün) dabei, wobei die unten weiß sind. Der Vater ist wohl oben schwarz und unten weiß.
Bei den meisten ist nach 6 Wochen was erkennbar, einige Varietäten erst nach 3 Monaten.

Deine Selektion ist wohl recht einfach. Grün (__ Graskarpfen) und kleine raus.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hallo Heiko,

mir kommt da gerade so ein Gedanke, aber nicht hauen.
Was ist wenn ein Teil deiner Nachzucht doch Goldis sind, welche als Brut über den Wasserfall zu den Koi gekommen sind 

mfg René


----------



## rease (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Hey Heiko,

sieht mir auch danach aus, von der körperform erinnern sie mich doch sehr stark an karauschen oder junge goldis... kann ich mich rene nur anschließen... Eventuell laich über eingesetzte Wasserpflanzen in den Teich geholt ? Würde nur den letzten auf dem bild behalten  
Dachte auch nicht wie schnell das geht, nern kumpel von mir (Nur KOI im Teich) "freut" sich jetzt über zahlreichen Goldfischnachwuchs, dank laich in der eingesetzten __ Wasserpest  aber was solls,,, reuse rein --> fische mit geduld raus 

gruß und viel spass weiterhin, achja Teich = daumen hoch 

ps: muss auch endlich mal nen paar bilder hochladen, aber der winter naht ja so allmählich 

gruß martin


----------



## Teichlandschaft (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

@ Jörg,

also ich habe ein Männchen im Teich, der oben schwarzblau und unten weiß ist. und das mit den grünen habe ich mir schon gedacht, werde also doch Ende September aussortieren. 

@ René und Martin, 

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber drei Sachen sprechen dagegen. 1. ich habe zu dieser Zeit keine Pflanzen aus dem oberen Teich (Goldfischteich) in den Koiteich gebracht. 2. Sind im oberen Teich keine kleinen Fische. Ich denke wenn die Goldis Nachwuchs hatten, müssten doch wenigstens ein paar Kleine Goldis oben geblieben sein. es könne doch nicht 300 Goldis über den Wasserfall gehen und keiner bleibt oben oder? Naja und 3. Mein bisheriger Goldinachwuchs war immer schwarz oder absolut dunkelgrün. sie haben sich immer erst viel später verfärbt. 

Ich weis auch nicht mehr, Es können natürlich auch Goldis sein, vllt. hatten die ja Wandertag und die Gruppe ist zusammengeblieben. 

im September __ fliegen jedenfals alle grünen Koigoldis  raus und ich hoffe, das ich die bunten Kois bis dahin noch aus dem Teich fangen kann, Heute früh war ja al wieder ein Bunter in der Reuse 

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Tja Heiko,

war wohl nix mit Midorogoi oder Wasabi  Schade.
Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, denke ich jetzt auch das es gar keine Koi sind. Die Körperform sieht wie Goldfische aus ... aber die Farbe irritiert mich etwas. Habe ja vor Jahren selbst mal Goldfische gehabt ... und die sahen von der Farbe her immer anders aus 
Vielleicht durch Tiere eingeschleppt (badende Ente oder so) ...

Der Bunte ist zuckersüß  So was hatte ich mir auch gewünscht ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau in Brandenburg 2012*

Heiko,
ich hab bei meiner Goldie Rausholaktion einen in der Tonne entdeckt, der vom Körperbau etwas schlanker war.
Er war Schwarz und sah von der Farbe ähnlich aus wie die Goldies.
Beim rausfischen haben ihn dann seine Barten entlarvt. Meine erster Koi Nachwuchs. 
Die Farbe ist geblieben und er ist nur zu erkennen, wenn er vor den anderen schwimmt.

Nachzuchten machen viel Spass aber auch eine Menge Arbeit, eher weniger aber die gut aufziehen.


----------

